# Old aquarium



## T3MPO (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 120 gallon salt water tank I enhereted from my step father who just moved out. Everything is fully stable and fish seem happy. I do have a tube for the protein skimer that is dripping into the lower filtrating tank. How do I address this issue? I know that I can leave it alone due to the water dripping in the tank but would like to know if there is any glue or compund that i can use that would not hurt coral or fish. 
Oh and it cannot be sip tide up due to the tube being in a bigger one made of hard plastic. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

Just use clear aquarium silicone to fix the leak on the skimmer, congrats on the tank and ask any question you may have you will have a lot of them keeping a saltwater tank.


----------

